# Surf tomorrow????



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Anyone going tomorrow morning?


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Headed to access 4 on Surfside right now and I'll be back there tomorrow also. Red Ford FX4.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Report on how it goes tonight!! Water looking good!


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Will do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)




----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

And good luck


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Tomorrow seems to be the day. I will be down for about 2 hours before work. Best day all week. Good luck guys. I will be near High Island. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

Giving serious thought to tomorrow. If I go, I'll go to Access #4 also, brown Expedition.


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

i think i'm gonna be headed down there tomorrow morning, maybe with a buddy if he's able to go. should be a pretty good time. the water was a little rough yesterday, but still really nice looking. i'll probably be around access 5.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Access road 5. White Tundra.


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Surfhippie how'd you do?


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

2 ladyfish & 2 specs the size of my hand. It was really nice when I got there, but the waves were picking up the whole time. It never got too bad, but it sure wasn't ice cream.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

How was the clarity?


----------



## SurfHippie (Apr 7, 2015)

I could see my feet at waist deep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

sounds like first light is gonna be the time then. charcoal gray silverado. if you find me, please introduce yourselves. i'd like to meet more of the community.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

I caught a bunch of little ones and managed to keep these 5. It was really nice out there. Bite started once the tide starting started to go out.


----------



## Sancroix (Sep 13, 2011)

Got up at 3AM, drove to Galveston, and fished the beach at Mile 8 access point until 7:15. Only fish I ever saw were jumping mullet. Water was not flat. Changed clothes at Bucees and drove to work. Man, I'm tired.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Home now, and fish cleaned. Here is the full report.

Got a pint of shrimp and got to Access Road #5 about 5:45 am. WARNING! The sand right at the access road is very soft! Almost got stuck with 2WD Tundra. Don't slow down, just go for it!

Got in water at the first hint of light. Just gafftop and hard heads on shrimp. Several other fisherman get in as it gets lighter. Nobody getting bit as tide is slack high.

Tide starts going out and light switch goes on. Catch them in groups. String a few, release a few, lose a few. 

Bite slows and the dudes next to me have gone to the 3rd sandbar and seem to be getting bites. I swim out there and get bites immediately. Run out of shrimp and start throwing silver spoon. Bites continue for a while longer, mostly dinks.

Back in truck around 9:30 am. Ended up stringing 5. It was fun!

Water was pretty calm, but not really trout green. Pretty sandy still.

Lots of gafftop and hardheads, even on the spoon.

Mullet jumping, didn't see any shrimp. No birds working.


----------



## Brian P. (Feb 1, 2005)

*Report*

Just got back to Kingwood myself from trip to the surf. Just right of the Beach Access #4 entrance. Started at about 6:20 with a top water and had one taker, 14 inch spec. Switched to gulps and spent the next 3 hours catching small trout. Probably caught 50+, but all were undersized except for one 16-incher. Best bite was when I tried the gulp under a popping cork, the further out the cast, the better !! Left them biting, just got too dang hot to keep catching dinks. Couple guys to my left were bowed up most of the time. They left before me, and looked like just a couple on their stringers.


----------



## Billygoat (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the reports guys!

Got up to go at 3am, but ended up back on the pillow.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

Got to Surfside at 5:30am to find the bait camps out of croaker

Got stuck at access 5 this morning and a white tundra stayed a while to help but we didn't have a strap. Shortly after a super nice guy in a white ford 4x4 pulled me out, thanks!

Dove down to condos to find an entrance with packed sand. Allot better down there. Jumped in near condos and fished for about an hour with tops and tails. Few blow ups and only one keeper. Went back to truck and called a few bait camps and found croaker about 15min away. Came back with croaker and strung a limit within an hour!! After running out of croaker, I threw spoons and tops and caught several more, but mostly undersize with a few keepers mixed in. Fun fun fun! Had to swim to the third bar but it was worth it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blake0311 (Jun 9, 2015)

Big D, glad you finally got out, sorry I didn't have my strap with (I was the guy in the white tundra and black rims). Gonna be putting it back in there now. Glad you got on em too! 
Gig em 87, I think I was fishing next to you. Wish I had read this thread prior and I would have stopped and introduced myself. 
Like gig em stated, surf was hot this morning. I was throwing red paddle tails, purple sand shads, and green/red paddle tails. Lost about 4 and stringered one in the first gut. Followed a group of 3 guys out to the next bar after watching them hook up consistently and it was on after that! About 5-6 throw backs to one keeper but it was still fun! Managed 8 on the stringer. Guys next to me did about equal throwing what looked like a pink mirror lure. Seemed like good dudes, and funny.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Wednesday and Thursday*

Hit it about 1/2 mile East of Access Rd. 5 on Wednesday morning just as the easterm sky was beginning to brighten. Only needed 1 lure - CH Skitterwalk Jr. - It did not take long. 8-9 keeper-sized trout along with about 20 that seemed to all be 14.5". Had to be at work in Houston at 10:00am so I left them biting at 7:30am. Boxed 5 for dinner.

Called a buddy and hit the same spot again this morning. The bite was a little later (when the tide started moving a little and the sun popped up. Probably caught 50-60 trout (maybe more) between us with about 15 keepers. Used the same topwater early then switched to 51MR-CH to finish the day. Has a 45 minute period where it was non-stop, blowups every cast, including gafftop - that was weird. My buddy was using one of those smaller Mirrolure sub-surface twitch baits (MR 27 or something like that)and was the master of the dinks. Left around 8:45, Boxed 15 for the freezer.

Tired and sore in the office and I need a nap, lol. I think it is supposed to get a little rougher this weeked. Tomorrow may be decent, but today was perfect. Go get 'em if you can - Good luck.


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Blake0311 said:


> Big D, glad you finally got out, sorry I didn't have my strap with (I was the guy in the white tundra and black rims). Gonna be putting it back in there now. Glad you got on em too!
> Gig em 87, I think I was fishing next to you. Wish I had read this thread prior and I would have stopped and introduced myself.
> Like gig em stated, surf was hot this morning. I was throwing red paddle tails, purple sand shads, and green/red paddle tails. Lost about 4 and stringered one in the first gut. Followed a group of 3 guys out to the next bar after watching them hook up consistently and it was on after that! About 5-6 throw backs to one keeper but it was still fun! Managed 8 on the stringer. Guys next to me did about equal throwing what looked like a pink mirror lure. Seemed like good dudes, and funny.


I was in a white Tundra parked parallel with the beach. There was a group to my right, you must have been with them. Guy with no shirt? I am not a big fan of swimming to the 3rd sandbar with wading boots and a stringer of fish on, but I did it. If it was rough at all I would not have done it. Had a close call once, that was enough.


----------



## TU MO KASSTS (Feb 12, 2010)

@gigem @blake - I'm pretty sure i was in close proximity to yall as well. east of access 5. i know i saw the shirtless dude and the attempts to swim out to the 3rd bar. looked kind of dicey. i was in the group of 2 with the blue long sleeve on. we ended up putting a thunderous hurt on some trout around 8:45.


----------



## Hevy Dee (May 26, 2004)

*Correction*



Hevy Dee said:


> Hit it about 1/2 mile East of Access Rd. 5 on Wednesday morning just as the easterm sky was beginning to brighten. Only needed 1 lure - CH Skitterwalk Jr. - It did not take long. 8-9 keeper-sized trout along with about 20 that seemed to all be 14.5". Had to be at work in Houston at 10:00am so I left them biting at 7:30am. Boxed 5 for dinner.
> 
> Called a buddy and hit the same spot again this morning. The bite was a little later (when the tide started moving a little and the sun popped up. Probably caught 50-60 trout (maybe more) between us with about 15 keepers. Used the same topwater early then switched to 51MR-CH to finish the day. Has a 45 minute period where it was non-stop, blowups every cast, including gafftop - that was weird. My buddy was using one of those smaller Mirrolure sub-surface twitch baits (MR 27 or something like that)and was the master of the dinks. Left around 8:45, Boxed 15 for the freezer.
> 
> Tired and sore in the office and I need a nap, lol. I think it is supposed to get a little rougher this weeked. Tomorrow may be decent, but today was perfect. Go get 'em if you can - Good luck.


 We were just east of Access Road 4 (not 5 as mentioned in my post).


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

Hevy Dee said:


> We were just east of Access Road 4 (not 5 as mentioned in my post).


How was the sand at access #4? #5 was soft and sketchy...


----------



## Blake0311 (Jun 9, 2015)

gigem87 said:


> I was in a white Tundra parked parallel with the beach. There was a group to my right, you must have been with them. Guy with no shirt? I am not a big fan of swimming to the 3rd sandbar with wading boots and a stringer of fish on, but I did it. If it was rough at all I would not have done it. Had a close call once, that was enough.


Yup that was me, I was the shirtless dude. White tundra as well, lifted with black rims parked to the right of you as you face the surf. I usually don't swim out to that bar either but when I saw those 3 guys slaying em I couldn't help myself. Well worth it too, one after another for about an hour. If you see me down there again stop by and say hi.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

how deep is it usually when y'all get out to the 3rd bar? I've never swam out there, but are you fishing chest deep when you get there?


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

Blake0311 said:


> Yup that was me, I was the shirtless dude. White tundra as well, lifted with black rims parked to the right of you as you face the surf. I usually don't swim out to that bar either but when I saw those 3 guys slaying em I couldn't help myself. Well worth it too, one after another for about an hour. If you see me down there again stop by and say hi.


how deep is it usually when y'all get out to the 3rd bar? I've never swam out there, but are you fishing chest deep when you get there?


----------



## gigem87 (May 19, 2006)

230Ag said:


> how deep is it usually when y'all get out to the 3rd bar? I've never swam out there, but are you fishing chest deep when you get there?


It was mid chest on me, but your mileage may vary. I am 6' 2" tall. It isn't the smartest thing to do. Things can go bad quick.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

G-town surf yesterday morning was fishable. We stayed a couple days at the park next to woodys.Trout everywhere even though it was sandy water, the nice green water was a little further out. From what I hear Tuesday it was green to the beach. Started at 7:00 and primarily chunked a top for an hour and a half with only a couple blowups. Seen the neighbor dude catching with live skrimp so I switched up the arsenal. Grabbed my spinning rod rigged with a vudu under a midcoast cork. Caught a keeper instantly. Popped that cork another hour and that was it. Went back to the baitcaster rigged with the trusty gold spoon and started catching trout back to back, including one sandie. Had something very big bend my rod ten yards from me, it was half the size of me and silver, adrenaline was up at that point! Tried again in the evening but after midday the water got worse, fish looked to move further out. Sorry no pics!


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Solodaddio said:


> G-town surf yesterday morning was fishable. We stayed a couple days at the park next to woodys.Trout everywhere even though it was sandy water, the nice green water was a little further out. From what I hear Tuesday it was green to the beach. Started at 7:00 and primarily chunked a top for an hour and a half with only a couple blowups. Seen the neighbor dude catching with live skrimp so I switched up the arsenal. Grabbed my spinning rod rigged with a vudu under a midcoast cork. Caught a keeper instantly. Popped that cork another hour and that was it. Went back to the baitcaster rigged with the trusty gold spoon and started catching trout back to back, including one sandie. Had something very big bend my rod ten yards from me, it was half the size of me and silver, adrenaline was up at that point! Tried again in the evening but after midday the water got worse, fish looked to move further out. Sorry no pics!


Talking about that big silver one, sounds like a tarpon. They are in the surf at times.
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## iamatt (Aug 28, 2012)

gigem87 said:


> It was mid chest on me, but your mileage may vary. I am 6' 2" tall. It isn't the smartest thing to do. Things can go bad quick.


Not worth it. Better to get decent gear and setup to hit the third bar by casting. Move up to heavier ounce jigs or 5/8 tony acetta spoons. I have been out on dawn patrol , see noobs wade out to third bar on incoming tide only to ditch lure box stringer and rod in mouth breast stroke it back. Like other guy say, can go south quick. You can hit 3rd bar on decent cast and get a few rips in. Jaws cruise the 3rd bar too!

Sent from my ONE E1005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ryanrhodes993 (Jul 22, 2016)

Jaws cruise the first gut.. I am 16 and can get to the third bar by swimming with one arm and the other holding my rod in the air perfectly fine.. No reason to be scared out there when it's flat it's at your belly button and no higher and I am not even 6ft..


----------



## bwool (May 21, 2013)

Unfortunately the 3rd bar was where they were all day friday. Made several trips out to the bar through out the day & would catch them every time. The back side of the 3rd bar, as far as i could cast. Usually with in the first 3 pops. It was a little too sporty sat morning though. Tried it for about 3 casts before retreating, scared the snot out of my lil 5'6 buddy. Go big or go home!


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

It was definitely dicey on Saturday morning. Pretty unfortunate that I didn't get there sooner. I was done east of Access 5 at daylight and the water was too dang rough. Headed back to the pedestrian beach for a try, but no luck there. ended up surfing the rest of the morning - great waves!

This morning looked awesome, but I had to get back home. maybe next time.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*killing me*

Man this is killing mesad3sm
My sons and their buddies went to Sargent beach Friday night and only caught a few gafftop on live and cut mullet.
Come o SE factor!!!

08 07 1:50 pm SSW 1.9 3.9 2.6 8 5.1 SSW 29.96 -0.01 86.7 90.1 - - - - 08 07 12:50 pm W 1.9 3.9 2.6 8 4.7 S 29.97 +0.01 86.5 88.9 - - - - 08 07 11:50 am WSW 5.8 5.8 2.6 8 4.6 SSW 29.98 +0.03 86.5 88.0 - - - - 08 07 10:50 am W 5.8 7.8 3.0 8 4.6 SSW 29.98 +0.02 86.4 87.6 - - - - 08 07 9:50 am WSW 7.8 9.7 3.0 8 4.7 S 29.96 +0.01 86.4 87.4 - - - - 08 07 8:50 am WSW 9.7 11.7 3.0 4 4.4 SSW 29.95 +0.01 86.4 87.4 - - - - 08 07 7:50 am WSW 9.7 11.7 3.3 4 4.4 SSW 29.95 +0.02 86.4 87.4 - - - - 08 07 6:50 am SW 9.7 11.7 3.0 4 4.2 S 29.95 +0.02 86.0 87.4 - - - - 08 07 5:50 am WSW 7.8 11.7 3.0 4 4.2 SSW 29.94 +0.05 86.0 87.4 - - - - 08 07 4:50 am SW 9.7 11.7 3.3 4 4.0 SSW 29.93 +0.01 86.2 87.4 - - - - 08 07 3:50 am SSW 11.7 13.6 3.0 4 3.9 SSW 29.92 -0.01 86.0 87.4 - - - - 08 07 2:50 am SSW 15.5 17.5 2.6 3 3.8 SSW 29.90 -0.06 86.4 87.6 - - - - 08 07 1:50 am SSW 15.5 17.5 2.6 3 3.8 SSW 29.92 -0.04 86.4 87.6 - - - - 08 07 12:50 am SSW 13.6 15.5 2.3 6 4.1 S 29.94 -0.01 86.4 87.6 - - - - 08 06 11:50 pm SSW 11.7 13.6 2.0 6 4.1 S 29.96 +0.02 86.5 87.8 - - - - 08 06 10:50 pm SSW 11.7 13.6 2.0 7 4.1 S 29.95 +0.03 86.5 88.0


----------



## bwool (May 21, 2013)

Duckchasr said:


> Man this is killing mesad3sm
> My sons and their buddies went to Sargent beach Friday night and only caught a few gafftop on live and cut mullet.
> Come o SE factor!!!
> 
> 08 07 1:50 pm SSW 1.9 3.9 2.6 8 5.1 SSW 29.96 -0.01 86.7 90.1 - - - - 08 07 12:50 pm W 1.9 3.9 2.6 8 4.7 S 29.97 +0.01 86.5 88.9 - - - - 08 07 11:50 am WSW 5.8 5.8 2.6 8 4.6 SSW 29.98 +0.03 86.5 88.0 - - - - 08 07 10:50 am W 5.8 7.8 3.0 8 4.6 SSW 29.98 +0.02 86.4 87.6 - - - - 08 07 9:50 am WSW 7.8 9.7 3.0 8 4.7 S 29.96 +0.01 86.4 87.4 - - - - 08 07 8:50 am WSW 9.7 11.7 3.0 4 4.4 SSW 29.95 +0.01 86.4 87.4 - - - - 08 07 7:50 am WSW 9.7 11.7 3.3 4 4.4 SSW 29.95 +0.02 86.4 87.4 - - - - 08 07 6:50 am SW 9.7 11.7 3.0 4 4.2 S 29.95 +0.02 86.0 87.4 - - - - 08 07 5:50 am WSW 7.8 11.7 3.0 4 4.2 SSW 29.94 +0.05 86.0 87.4 - - - - 08 07 4:50 am SW 9.7 11.7 3.3 4 4.0 SSW 29.93 +0.01 86.2 87.4 - - - - 08 07 3:50 am SSW 11.7 13.6 3.0 4 3.9 SSW 29.92 -0.01 86.0 87.4 - - - - 08 07 2:50 am SSW 15.5 17.5 2.6 3 3.8 SSW 29.90 -0.06 86.4 87.6 - - - - 08 07 1:50 am SSW 15.5 17.5 2.6 3 3.8 SSW 29.92 -0.04 86.4 87.6 - - - - 08 07 12:50 am SSW 13.6 15.5 2.3 6 4.1 S 29.94 -0.01 86.4 87.6 - - - - 08 06 11:50 pm SSW 11.7 13.6 2.0 6 4.1 S 29.96 +0.02 86.5 87.8 - - - - 08 06 10:50 pm SSW 11.7 13.6 2.0 7 4.1 S 29.95 +0.03 86.5 88.0


That was my big decision friday morning. Sargent or Surfside? I picked the latter. If conditions are questionable Surfside seems to always have the better water.


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

Good luck to everyone going remember to be safe. I'm headed to matagorda in the morning. Going to get a late start but hopefully the fish will still be biting. I got a limit Thursday morning with in 30 min all were 17 to 19 inches. Couldn't tell you how many I released after my limit only had two under size and one sand. I will be in white and tan f350 dually if any one is down in gorda.


----------



## 230Ag (May 20, 2012)

A lot of people I talked to down in Surfside said they killed it on Thursday, but I didn't have any luck around access 5 in Surfside on Saturday - it was pretty rough. The only person that I saw getting any action was the guy who was nailing his chick on the back of his Jeep right out in the open while kids and people played in the surf. Classic!


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

230Ag said:


> A lot of people I talked to down in Surfside said they killed it on Thursday, but I didn't have any luck around access 5 in Surfside on Saturday - it was pretty rough. The only person that I saw getting any action was the guy who was nailing his chick on the back of his Jeep right out in the open while kids and people played in the surf. Classic!


They used to have nude beach ahead painted on the old concrete pillars going to the carbodies
:rotfl:


----------



## ronnie leblanc jr (Jan 9, 2010)

Gorda was rough today.


----------



## Duckchasr (Apr 27, 2011)

*on watch*



ronnie leblanc jr said:


> Gorda was rough today.


Could be a window forming. Watch closely. Course I'll be working. Thanks for the report:brew2:


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Duckchasr said:


> Could be a window forming. Watch closely. Course I'll be working. Thanks for the report:brew2:


X2


----------

